# help me! im missing school



## cuddlybear2734 (Sep 10, 2013)

My name is Selina. i am 17 years old and have been suffering from ibs for four years. i have ibs-c and it is normally ok ands easy to handle. but in the last 3 months i have been going through a very bad spell, missing alot of school, in constant pain, bloated till i look heavily pregnant, and always have embarrassing gas. i am on a fodmap diet and i am lactose intolerent. i need help as the doctors are at a loss as to how to help me. i have suddenly started going down hill, im sleeping a full night but i am constantly exhausted, i feel sick when i eat but i always manage a proper serving size but in the last week i have lost 3kgs! im really scared and so is my mum (who also suffers with ibs) io really need help please!!!!!!


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello Selina. When did the ibs-c start? Did you have any significant illness preceding it? Have you always been lactose intolerant? And finally do you take prescription pain medications?


----------



## EvelynBliss (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Selena, I'm a new member here as well, and I have also lost a significant amount of weight (close to 50 lbs) due to IBS pain and symptoms in a short period of time. I would urge you to contact your Family Doctor to help you monitor you weight as my Doctor is doing for me, should I require any type of Health Care intervention to prevent malnutrition, dehydration and other serious issues that may be the cause other than IBS. My situation may differ but I have found that my IBS and IBS related symptoms are only escalating rather than becoming manageable or controlled in the past 8 months compared to the years before when it was a couple days out of the week. Also if you are comfortable with including your mum with your consultations with your Doctor it may help her feel a little more involved and informed (maybe help her stress and worry so you can have a calm mum). I have included both my Husband and my father in some of my visits so that they can ask questions too. I am still really sick and weak and in pain but at least I won't have to worry about my family feeling lost and unsure as to what they can do for my IBS.


----------

